# H&R single shot rifles



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a few, what did you want to know?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Accuracy concerns mostly, I've heard a lot of good and a lot of bad about them.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

well, they are a cheap gun no doubt about that, but accuracy can depend on the gun, age etc. I suppose the caliber could have diff results also. I think I bought one of mine for 65 bucks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sniperpride

I purchased one in 357 mag about 20 years ago for $55. I purchased a couple of them in 223 for my son's. Those liked H322 and Sierra 40 gr hollow points. It put them into about .4 inch. The triggers are terrible but that can be improved. The first time I took one apart I didn't realize I needed slave pins. I used wooden dowels as slave pins and after about an hour figured out how to get things back together.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*I have bought a few of these cheap H&R single shot rifles from garage sales. They are fine for plinking or small game! If you are looking for cheap single shots try Rossi's matched pairs!*
http://www.rossiusa.com/products/produc ... dpairs.cfm

*If you want to start out with an reliable, accurate and powerful single shot I recommend an Thompson Center Encore or Contender! Many cartridges to choose from and you can interchange from Pistol, Rifle, and Shotgun to Muzzleloader!

Take a look!*

http://www.tcarms.com/
http://www.foxridgeoutfitters.com/secti ... section=16
http://sskindustries.com/encore.htm
http://sskindustries.com/contender.htm
http://bullberry.com/
http://www.eabco.com/tcref.html


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a NEF .22 Hornet. The New England Arms are really the same as the H&R guns essestianlly. I have only shot less than a hundred round threw it as I don't go shooting much. I was no pleased with the trigger, nor the accuracy (I think it take handloads for the catridge to unleash it potnetial) Freind did a trigger job pulled it down to 3 pounds. Need to get handloads for it.

If you do get one, I suggest a synthetic stock as people who hunt with wood it causes alot of problems such as wood swelling and stuff. These rifles are light and handy. I'd probably get another one as a project gun or a rifle for a young one.

Also if you want a truly fine single shot the Ruger No 1 is hard to beat.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I was just giving a look to the 30-06, i think it would be nice to have a 44 mag and in 30-06 in the same gun.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have one in 243. Her nickname is "Sweety." Unfortunately I can't shoot her right now because Im waiting for more barrelS. (No accident.) 223, 25-06, 280, 45-70. I love mine, but don't have enough rounds through it to give you an honest answer about accuracy. Many I have talked to have lots of good to say about them. Weak points: Trigger, just like Plainsman said; Ejection; Mounting a scope (I always have to get higher mounts so the scope wioll fit.). I'd really like to put a couple thousand rounds through it before I comment on accuracy. I have heard the slug shotguns have OUTSTANDING accuracy.


----------

